# Advice on new drill, narrowed it to these two...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I'm pretty set on one of these, any personal experience that may help me choose?
> 
> 
> Bosch BruteForce
> ...



If i was to chose between the two it would be the dewalt..


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> If i was to chose between the two it would be the dewalt..


Ok, not sure about the rolleyes...

I've seen 2 36V dewalt's have clutch failure within the last 2 months, although those were company issued so they were probably not taken care of as they would be if it came out of the employees pocket. I take care of my tools and this is why i'm looking for opinions from people with experience with these brands.

Thanks!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Dewalt is over rated. I have no experience with the Dewalt lithium ions but the normal XRP sucks.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I'm pretty set on one of these, any personal experience that may help me choose?
> 
> Bosch BruteForce
> 
> Dewalt XRP


I had a 36v bosch, too many issues with the chuck, switched to Milwaukee 2611 and have not looked back, love it!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have that dewalt, and ive dropped it 10+' a couple times, ive used it as a hammer... and the thing is still drilling holes like when it was new.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Used the Dewalt xrp extensively in an industrial setting for a while now and all in all, pretty stout, well built. Never used the Bosch...


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

Jmohl said:


> Used the Dewalt xrp extensively in an industrial setting for a while now and all in all, pretty stout, well built. Never used the Bosch...


Exact same for me. Only in residential!

I have also used the nice makitas. Excellent drills, but I bought the dewalt and am very happy with it.:thumbup:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I would never ever recommend a yellow drill to anyone that is going to use it commercially, years ago they were great, now not so great. Get the Bosch or rethink and get a Hilti.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

My bosch has taken 2 years of severe beating and it is still as good as the day I got it. I would go with that.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

:whistling2:Seems to me power tool opinions are as divided a political or religious opinions!


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

Ontariojer said:


> :whistling2:Seems to me power tool opinions are as divided a political or religious opinions!


maybe even more so, there might be more versions and brands of power tools then politicians or religions. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to buy mostly DeWalt cordless but I gave up on it a while ago. Now I have all Makita and I plan to keep buying it.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Milwaukee, but that wasn't an option.


----------



## ATX (May 12, 2011)

I have the Bosch set and like it but the battery's seem to quit taking a charge after a year but the battery's have a two year warranty so I just keep telling them they quit working now I have 4 good ones ..., I've seen the xrp snap in half with a 4in hole saw, twice now


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

ATX said:


> I have the Bosch set and like it but the battery's seem to quit taking a charge after a year but the battery's have a two year warranty so I just keep telling them they quit working now I have 4 good ones ..., I've seen the xrp snap in half with a 4in hole saw, twice now


I doubt that


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I'm pretty set on one of these, any personal experience that may help me choose?
> 
> 
> Bosch BruteForce
> ...



I have that DeWalt hammerdrill. It rocks!!!

My dad bought it used for me in the States. It is worn out like.....like......poop.:laughing:
Worn out in the exterior (the plastic).

Mine is the one on the far left.










Anyway........although it is worn out in the exterior, it works excellent!!:thumbsup:
Not a single problem with it. And the previous owner and I use it mostly for hammerdrilling. I haven't had a single problem and I'd recommend it to you. 
The only thing that is not working well is the little LED light......I don't find a big use for it.


Get the DeWalt one. You won't regret it.:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Dewalt is over rated. I have no experience with the Dewalt lithium ions but the normal XRP sucks.


So what sucks about it. I have the lithium and it seems like a pretty good drill. especially for the money. I would have no problem with either drill but to say one sucks is a little crazy. especially when it is probably the most popular cordless ever.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've only ever used Dewalt, but I'm not too impressed with them. If I ever replace my kit, I'll try something else.

I've been through 3 drills, 2 cordless and 1 corded, that all got very mild treatment before they broke.

-John


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

So many opinions...

I have only heard good things about Bosch. Dewalt always seems to get mixed reviews. Gonna be a tough decision I guess.

Thank you for all your input, keep it coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

We called the shop yesterday because we needed some new drills. We have a Dewalt with a chuck that won't stay tight, and we also needed an extra drill. When we talked to the shop they said it would be a few days because they had a pile of broken dewalts at the shop and they were switching to milwaukee's. 

We're supposed to get the milwaukee's next week. In the mean time, the Hilti I'm using just keeps on going...

Use that information for what its worth. Its a union shop, with contractor supplied tools, so I'll let you draw your own conclusions as to how well the tools are treated. 

Hilti drill and bosch bulldog are what I use pretty much everyday, I've tried the dewalts and they work fine, but they didn't impress me enough to want to switch to them.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> So what sucks about it. I have the lithium and it seems like a pretty good drill. especially for the money. I would have no problem with either drill but to say one sucks is a little crazy. especially when it is probably the most popular cordless ever.


The batteries take a long time to charge, the batteries wear out quickly, the chucks go bad all the time, the reverse has gone out on three of my shops drills in the past year, it's the same brand the roofers and carpenters and everyone else has so your batteries get "borrowed" all the time, the hammer drill is pretty weak, they are too heavy etc... Makita is what I own for personal use and what i would buy if given the option for commercial use.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You'll pay out the @ss for that bosch.

Sometimes the combo kits really are the best deal.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> So many opinions...
> 
> I have only heard good things about Bosch. Dewalt always seems to get mixed reviews. Gonna be a tough decision I guess.
> 
> Thank you for all your input, keep it coming :thumbsup:


I actually think they are the same tool just in different cases (colors).

What do the folks you work with have? Then you can borrow their batteries.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

ATX said:


> , I've seen the xrp snap in half with a 4in hole saw, twice now


That's funny, because I have had 2 new 
Makitas do the same thing! Once was with a 3/4" auger bit in an attic. The bit caught and the handle slammed my hand into a roof joist and I was left with just the handle in my hand!:blink:

I guess the moral is; anything can happen to any drill. You will have people who swear by one brand or another. My advice is buy whIchever one you want! Then 20 minutes later you can get on with the regrets.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> milwaukee, but that wasn't an option.


agreed!


----------



## ATX (May 12, 2011)

DMILL said:


> I doubt that


Ok then buy one and drill some 4 in holes. Oh wait it would break your weak wrist before the drill !!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Close your eyes and pick one.. they never work as good as they look.. 

It is more about luck of the draw than the workmanship of the manufacturer..

IMO.. they copy each other and look for ways to make it cheaper..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Ok, not sure about the rolleyes...
> 
> I've seen 2 36V dewalt's have clutch failure within the last 2 months, although those were company issued so they were probably not taken care of as they would be if it came out of the employees pocket. I take care of my tools and this is why i'm looking for opinions from people with experience with these brands.
> 
> Thanks!


I have been using Milwalkee and have great luck with them my second choice would be the DeWalt......:thumbsup:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the Bosch Bruteforce 18v. I like it. I have heard some complaints about the chuck but I seem to have lucked out and have had no problems so far. But I've only had it for a few months.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

ilikepez said:


> I have the Bosch Bruteforce 18v. I like it. I have heard some complaints about the chuck but I seem to have lucked out and have had no problems so far. But I've only had it for a few months.


I've had the ni-cad 18 volt hammerdrill for 3 years and have had no problems.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I had used dewalt for 6-8 years and had to have chucks and gear boxes replaced 3 or 4 times. Will never buy dewalt again, except maybe the snake camera.... It has a detachable wireless screen. Switched to makita about 3 years ago and I will never go back. Very lightweight due to the 4 pole motor (others may have that now too). Compact and powerful. Two of my 4 original batteries are dead after 3 years but batteries die, cost of doing business.....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Metabo*

http://www.metabo.us/Product-catalog-handheld-powertools.23980+M5cd0fb29077.0.html


----------



## 3phasesparky (May 30, 2011)

Been using Dewalt for 4 years, I have 5 batteries, 2 drills, Impact and a sawzall. All work great. my sawzall broke about a month ago but a $30 part and it was working again, other then that I have had 1 battery go bad. Not bad for almost everyday use in commercial.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> You'll pay out the @ss for that bosch.
> 
> Sometimes the combo kits really are the best deal.


Found it for $288 which was comparable to the dewalt.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Josue said:


> I actually think they are the same tool just in different cases (colors).
> 
> What do the folks you work with have? Then you can borrow their batteries.:thumbsup:


Dewalt and Milwaukee, but the 2 36v xrp's have fried transmissions...


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Cletis said:


> http://www.metabo.us/Product-catalog-handheld-powertools.23980+M5cd0fb29077.0.html


I have the hammer drill version of that. It's a beast.:thumbsup:


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

ATX said:


> Ok then buy one and drill some 4 in holes. Oh wait it would break your weak wrist before the drill !!!


Actually i have one and i used it the other day, drilled 13, 4" holes and it did great. Thank you very much


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I have an XRP dewalt, I love it, I throw it, yell at it, spit on it, call it names, it still works great.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kevmanTA said:


> I have an XRP dewalt, I love it, I throw it, yell at it, spit on it, call it names, it still works great.


You spit on your drill?


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> You spit on your drill?


Why, you don't?


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

We're still talking about power tools......right?


----------



## ATX (May 12, 2011)

DMILL said:


> Actually i have one and i used it the other day, drilled 13, 4" holes and it did great. Thank you very much


Your welcome


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dewalt XRP is a fine drill. I'll probably try a Milwaukee next time. Do I expect it to be much different? Nah. Splitting hairs at this price point. Whichever you can get the best deal on is the best. Unless you're upgrading to Hilti.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

We went with Dewalt many years ago (15?) and have stayed with them, partially to keep thing interchangable.

We abuse the hell out of the drills and they DO fail. I manage to make mine last a lot longer than the guys in the field because I HAVE TO PAY FOR THEM! A new apprentice made SMOKE come out of mine last week, I was standing right there next to him or he would have burned it up completely.

I just picked up 3 new ones @ $99 each at Fisher Tools (drill only, no battery, charger or case) I thought it was a good deal. The new chucks are different somehow. I didn't look closely.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

220/221 said:


> We abuse the hell out of the drills and they DO fail. I manage to make mine last a lot longer than the guys in the field because I HAVE TO PAY FOR THEM! A new apprentice made SMOKE come out of mine last week, I was standing right there next to him or he would have burned it up completely.


I'm not a contractor, so I don't have to buy tools for others to use, but I kind of know how you feel. I've seen guys do really stupid things with company provided tools.  I'm talking about downright abuse. I've seen a guy grab drill by the chuck and slam it on the ground, one guy dropped a drill off a lift intentionally so he could get a new one, and one guy took a drill that was hard to shift gears and slammed the shift lever repeatedly against a piece of wood until it was all but totaled. Some guys just have no concept of what things really cost.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The Motts said:


> I'm not a contractor, so I don't have to buy tools for others to use, but I kind of know how you feel. I've seen guys do really stupid things with company provided tools. I'm talking about downright abuse. I've seen a guy grab drill by the chuck and slam it on the ground, one guy dropped a drill off a lift intentionally so he could get a new one, and one guy took a drill that was hard to shift gears and slammed the shift lever repeatedly against a piece of wood until it was all but totaled. Some guys just have no concept of what things really cost.


Idiots


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Josue said:


> Idiots


That's why I very rarely let anyone borrow my tools and prefer to use my own power tools. When you're given a tool to use you never how many other people have used it or how much abuse it's been put through.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> Why, you don't?


Only if I run out of cutting oil! :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The Motts said:


> That's why I very rarely let anyone borrow my tools and prefer to use my own power tools. When you're given a tool to use you never how many other people have used it or how much abuse it's been put through.


Yeah.........


I take excellent care of my tools, not only because my dad has taught me that, but also because I know how much they cost.

My dad still uses his Craftsman screwdrivers he bought about 12+ years ago (he's got new one's anyway). Instead of being transparent, they are yellow with very few scratches. He takes excellent care of his tools. Sometimes we (the family) make fun of his exaggerated care for things. He also uses some very old hex keys from Sears. They say Sears, not Craftsman:laughing: 

He's even got some pads in his DeWalt drill case for his drill:laughing:

I don't say it"s wrong. I actually admire that. Tools last him a very very loooong while. Usually he get's a new one because he lends a tool and the other guy looses it or ruins it.:laughing:


When he's done with a big welding job, he takes his welder apart into pieces and cleans it. Then he get's all the pieces together with no "leftovers":laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Dewalt XRP is a fine drill. I'll probably try a Milwaukee next time. Do I expect it to be much different? Nah. Splitting hairs at this price point. Whichever you can get the best deal on is the best. Unless you're upgrading to Hilti.


My friend is a Hilti rep down in Philly. I tried gettin a deal and I still can't afford it


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Well I pulled the trigger on the Dewalt xrp, got a pretty good deal. Bought the bare tool, charger and a friend gave me an extra brand new 18V Lithium ion battery. 

In the end I paid $145.82 with 2 day shipping so I'll have it Thursday. Sorry Ryobi, you are now the backup 


here's the free battery, just have to wait for the drill


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd grab one more battery so you can keep one charging while the other is in the drill. The key to not killing batteries is not running them till dead. I don't know if the Lithium bats have any circuitry to shut them down. Nicads don't.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I'd grab one more battery so you can keep one charging while the other is in the drill. The key to not killing batteries is not running them till dead. I don't know if the Lithium bats have any circuitry to shut them down. Nicads don't.


I will definitely pick up one or two more, keeping a look out for a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Another key to not having your bats go tits up is NOT loaning them out. Your POS co-workers can get their own bats.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Another key to not having your bats go tits up is NOT loaning them out. Your POS co-workers can get their own bats.


Totally agree, the tools I use are the tools I buy. The other guys can do whatever they want to company tools but I prefer taking care of mine and getting jobs done much quicker


----------

